# Rustoleum Flat Black



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've NEVER used flat paint on wrought iron. A high gloss will last for years and years. In fact, I did a metal fire escape for a local church in high gloss black and it's still in very good shape after 12 years!!!

The gloss has more LRV's (light reflection value) so it reflects rather than absorbs the rays of the sun. Also, flat is quite the dirt catcher. Anything blowing in the wind tends to stick to flat paint outside. AND, it's a bi*** to clean. Just my two cents'.

P.S. I didn't even know they had a pro-grade Rustoleum product. I just use their regular stuff at about $30 per gallon.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Yeah, don't use flat. An enamel will last a lot longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

It is enamel. Who wants glistening wrought iron? They have a rose pedal and leave design, it'll glitter to high heaven with the sun on it. Even the prefinished purchased stuff comes in satin finish at least. This isn't a fire escape.


----------



## indigo (Dec 14, 2009)

wptski said:


> It is enamel. Who wants glistening wrought iron? They have a rose pedal and leave design, it'll glitter to high heaven with the sun on it. Even the prefinished purchased stuff comes in satin finish at least. This isn't a fire escape.


Get the Pro Semi-Gloss. Did a spray finish ~3 years ago on a lot of railings, still look like the day I finished and they're in quite a bit of sun.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

indigo said:


> Get the Pro Semi-Gloss. Did a spray finish ~3 years ago on a lot of railings, still look like the day I finished and they're in quite a bit of sun.


I just found out that they sell a satin finish black in the regular line. I'll look into the Pro line as well.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, you listed problems with the flat so we gave you options. It might have helped if you would have communicated that you wanted to keep it in flat paint. In that case just clean it well and re-coat it in flat black. You just might have to re-paint it more often to keep it from turning gray.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Well, you listed problems with the flat so we gave you options. It might have helped if you would have communicated that you wanted to keep it in flat paint. In that case just clean it well and re-coat it in flat black. You just might have to re-paint it more often to keep it from turning gray.


Maybe I should have left out the reason but than again maybe I would have been asked that anyways. I didn't ask what sheen to use, I asked if the Pro flat version fades any less than the regular.

It's not unique to this forum, this happens in many forums as replies go off topic from the start.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

I've sold satin black for wrought iron for years. It is a perfect compromise between the quickly graying/fading flat and the too shiny gloss. Since you all ready have several coats already there is no added benefit to getting the pro line over the regular other then getting the satin sheen, which I believe is only available in the regular. It will work just fine.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

klaatu said:


> I've sold satin black for wrought iron for years. It is a perfect compromise between the quickly graying/fading flat and the too shiny gloss. Since you all ready have several coats already there is no added benefit to getting the pro line over the regular other then getting the satin sheen, which I believe is only available in the regular. It will work just fine.


That's what I'll use now. Well really not now just next time.


----------



## rustygirl (Apr 22, 2016)

I was going to ask about flat black for porch lights too. I don't want them to look all shiny and new.
Now I'm scared of unpolite answers. Maybe I shouldn't join. Isn't this about helping each other?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

rustygirl said:


> I was going to ask about flat black for porch lights too. I don't want them to look all shiny and new.
> Now I'm scared of unpolite answers. Maybe I shouldn't join. Isn't this about helping each other?


Nothing wrong with flat black for your porch lights, Rustygirl. It's whatever is pleasing to you. The original question was stating problems with the flat black on wrought iron and some good advice was given. No one knew wptski wanted to KEEP the flat black look. It's all good. He got an answer to his question and I'm sure was quite happy with his new look wrought iron.


----------

